# Ok KK, another crash...here's what I got for you:



## Paulie

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BEX
  Application Name:	firefox.exe
  Application Version:	1.9.1.3523
  Application Timestamp:	4a92de61
  Fault Module Name:	StackHash_fd00
  Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
  Exception Offset:	02618366
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Data:	00000008
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	fd00
  Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
  Additional Information 3:	fd00
  Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Read our privacy statement:
Microsoft Online Crash Analysis


That's the error details...I wish I could have taken a screen shot of the error window that popped up, but it was pretty much like this:

A little window pops up saying "Firefox has stopped working"

And then you could either click:

"Check for problems online and close Firefox"

or simply...

"Close Firefox"

By the way, when that little window pops up I can't close it, and if I move it around it creates mirrors images of itself all over while it's being dragged.  Even other windows behind it will do that same thing if I drag them.  I know because I tried dragging one of the other windows out of the way to take a screenshot for you, but even THOSE windows were fucking with me.

This feels like a virus type of thing, but I've done several malware/spyware deep scans, and just did the latest definition update Avira scan, and it's coming up clean.

Does that crash info at the top help you at all?


----------



## Paulie

By the way, that event info at the top that says "Problem Event Name: BEP"

It has said "Problem Event Name: APPCRASH" on other occasions.

So there's apparently more than one problem here.


----------



## KittenKoder

That info plus all of what you posted does explain it actually. There are two possibilities:

1. Windoze changed something in their API and Mozilla has yet to learn about it.

or 


2. You got one nasty virus.

Since it's Windoze those are the most likely problems. However, there is one possibility that I can't determine how likely based on what you have posted, there may be a huge error in someone's website code. If you are using XP then this third option may be possible if the site had Flash or Java and the developer mess up their code (that's why I hate programmers who don't test their code well before launching it, common practice at MS lately). If you are using Vista or 7 then there is likely more possibilities as I don't know their APIs well enough to make a decent assumption here.

Try disabling your Java and Flash, go to Sun and Adobe and reinstall those. If Firefox won't work at all then reinstall Firefox. Just because you can't close the systems box doesn't usually mean a virus (Windoze is so poorly organized after 98 that this is actually a common problem with custom setups).

Now, if this is Linux (which completely negates most of what I just typed) then likely it's a Java, Flash, or Firefox problem. The error codes become more easily translated as well (Linux doesn't use as many generic messages). You will want to open up your system monitor the next time it happens, without closing/crashing anything. If a system popup doesn't close in Linux it's usually because the trash collector is working on a problem. Look to see if an app called trashapplet is running (using CPU power), if so wait, let it finish. It will report problems better if it can fix them. Also, close all other apps and check to see if there are any "bashes" in memory, Firefox shouldn't have any of those active. If there are then there is a problem with Firefox, just reinstall it and reboot, after posting the report you get from the system.

It looks like you are using Windoze though, which complicates things a lot. If it's a Windoze problem you are screwed (unless you happen to catch their tech support in a good mood).


----------



## Shogun

ole trusty..


----------



## Paulie

Removed Java, removed Adobe, rebooted in safe mode, ran virus and spyware, and still got nothing.

Only now I got that same message when I ran ad-aware, it crashed ad-aware on me.

It's not a firefox problem, it's the computer.

Of course Google is of zero help to me, but it did mention system power capabilities being the cause.  I hardly use any resources on my system and have gone into services and shut down practically ALL of the ones I don't need.

I'm wondering if maybe, just MAYBE, I closed a service I actually needed.  It would take me DAYS to figure that out, and I haven;t done that in about a month anyway.  This problem didn't even start happening until I switched over to Firefox

Btw, I use Vista Home Premium.  I just haven't had to time to switch to Ubuntu and spend the time I need to learn it and get used to it.  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## KittenKoder

Paulie said:


> Removed Java, removed Adobe, rebooted in safe mode, ran virus and spyware, and still got nothing.
> 
> Only now I got that same message when I ran ad-aware, it crashed ad-aware on me.
> 
> It's not a firefox problem, it's the computer.
> 
> Of course Google is of zero help to me, but it did mention system power capabilities being the cause.  I hardly use any resources on my system and have gone into services and shut down practically ALL of the ones I don't need.
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe, just MAYBE, I closed a service I actually needed.  It would take me DAYS to figure that out, and I haven;t done that in about a month anyway.  This problem didn't even start happening until I switched over to Firefox
> 
> Btw, I use Vista Home Premium.  I just haven't had to time to switch to Ubuntu and spend the time I need to learn it and get used to it.  Maybe next weekend.



Oh .. Vista problem, sorry I can't help more than this then, Vista I have used very little and not extensively enough to help out more. My recommendation, switch to Ubuntu ... things like this just don't happen as often. Even many MS employees will tell you that Vista is a joke. Your best bet is to actually find a 98 CD and switch if changing to Linux is not an option (though it really is a better option).


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> ole trusty..



Yet notice ... it was a Vista problem.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Paulie said:


> By the way, that event info at the top that says "Problem Event Name: BEP"
> 
> It has said "Problem Event Name: APPCRASH" on other occasions.
> 
> So there's apparently more than one problem here.



the BEX is a buffer overflow exception which causes the application to crash, maybe related to DEP (details at the link)

Data Execution Prevention

from what i read your browser seems to crash maybe when it tries to load a java applet.  if you can find a way to reproduce the error, then try to switch off DEP. or try another java version.

Vista: Disable DEP or NoExecute Protection to fix Explorer Crashing | Microsoft Vista | Tech-Recipes

or try one of the many mozilla boards like this

Random Firefox 3 Crashes- Vista Data Execution Prevention &bull; mozillaZine Forums

there seem to be many with this problem.

or use OPERA as a browser, haha.


----------



## sitarro

Tomorrow, as soon as the Apple store opens, run over there and buy one of their new 27" iMacs, you'll never have the problem again.......... you will forget the computer and be able to concentrate on whatever you are doing with it.

Other than that, I can't help you, I refuse to be in the windoes club.


----------



## xsited1

sitarro said:


> Tomorrow, as soon as the Apple store opens, run over there and buy one of their new 27" iMacs, you'll never have the problem again.......... you will forget the computer and be able to concentrate on whatever you are doing with it.
> 
> Other than that, I can't help you, I refuse to be in the windoes club.



But I don't think Paulie is gay, so that's not an option.


----------



## sitarro

xsited1 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, as soon as the Apple store opens, run over there and buy one of their new 27" iMacs, you'll never have the problem again.......... you will forget the computer and be able to concentrate on whatever you are doing with it.
> 
> Other than that, I can't help you, I refuse to be in the windoes club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think Paulie is gay, so that's not an option.
Click to expand...


You have to be gay to be in the windoes club? That explains a lot!


----------



## KittenKoder

sitarro said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, as soon as the Apple store opens, run over there and buy one of their new 27" iMacs, you'll never have the problem again.......... you will forget the computer and be able to concentrate on whatever you are doing with it.
> 
> Other than that, I can't help you, I refuse to be in the windoes club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think Paulie is gay, so that's not an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be gay to be in the windoes club? That explains a lot!
Click to expand...


No, this is how it boils down to:

Mac = Gay

Windoze = Chickenshit

Linux = Elitist Geek Brat

See?


----------



## Paulie

I'm changing to Linux this weekend just for shits and giggles.


----------



## xÞx

Paulie said:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BEX
> Application Name:	firefox.exe
> Application Version:	1.9.1.3523
> Application Timestamp:	4a92de61
> Fault Module Name:	StackHash_fd00
> Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
> Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
> Exception Offset:	02618366
> Exception Code:	c0000005
> Exception Data:	00000008
> OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> Additional Information 1:	fd00
> Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> Additional Information 3:	fd00
> Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> 
> Read our privacy statement:
> Microsoft Online Crash Analysis
> 
> 
> That's the error details...I wish I could have taken a screen shot of the error window that popped up, but it was pretty much like this:
> 
> A little window pops up saying "Firefox has stopped working"
> 
> And then you could either click:
> 
> "Check for problems online and close Firefox"
> 
> or simply...
> 
> "Close Firefox"
> 
> By the way, when that little window pops up I can't close it, and if I move it around it creates mirrors images of itself all over while it's being dragged.  Even other windows behind it will do that same thing if I drag them.  I know because I tried dragging one of the other windows out of the way to take a screenshot for you, but even THOSE windows were fucking with me.
> 
> This feels like a virus type of thing, but I've done several malware/spyware deep scans, and just did the latest definition update Avira scan, and it's coming up clean.
> 
> Does that crash info at the top help you at all?



Install Ubuntu


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Paulie said:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BEX
> Application Name:	firefox.exe
> Application Version:	1.9.1.3523
> Application Timestamp:	4a92de61
> Fault Module Name:	StackHash_fd00
> Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
> Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
> Exception Offset:	02618366
> Exception Code:	c0000005
> Exception Data:	00000008
> OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> Additional Information 1:	fd00
> Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> Additional Information 3:	fd00
> Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> 
> Read our privacy statement:
> Microsoft Online Crash Analysis
> 
> 
> That's the error details...I wish I could have taken a screen shot of the error window that popped up, but it was pretty much like this:
> 
> A little window pops up saying "Firefox has stopped working"
> 
> And then you could either click:
> 
> "Check for problems online and close Firefox"
> 
> or simply...
> 
> "Close Firefox"
> 
> By the way, when that little window pops up I can't close it, and if I move it around it creates mirrors images of itself all over while it's being dragged.  Even other windows behind it will do that same thing if I drag them.  I know because I tried dragging one of the other windows out of the way to take a screenshot for you, but even THOSE windows were fucking with me.
> 
> This feels like a virus type of thing, but I've done several malware/spyware deep scans, and just did the latest definition update Avira scan, and it's coming up clean.
> 
> Does that crash info at the top help you at all?



You have a Firefox problem somewhere.  If I were you, I would delete Firefox completely. Make sure the registry is clean of any mention of it as well.  Re-install Firefox.  Do not add any add-ons right away.  If Firefox runs fine, install one of your previous add-ons. 

Also, make sure the "hybernation" feature is turned off.  There is a flaw in it. It can cause that kind of error message as well.


----------



## xsited1

KittenKoder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think Paulie is gay, so that's not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be gay to be in the windoes club? That explains a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is how it boils down to:
> 
> Mac = Gay
> 
> Windoze = Chickenshit
> 
> Linux = Elitist Geek Brat
> 
> See?
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Paulie,
Check out this link and see if it is a help to you. 

StackHash_fd00 crash


----------



## sitarro

xsited1 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be gay to be in the windoes club? That explains a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is how it boils down to:
> 
> Mac = Gay
> 
> Windoze = Chickenshit
> 
> Linux = Elitist Geek Brat
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Funny, I have the one on the left except that mine is wireless...... and that is suppose to mean I'm gay???? Because I have taste and enjoy using products that not only took some design skill to produce but also work every time I sit in front of them? No downloading drivers, no blue screens, no viruses and easily the best LED monitor I have ever seen. It also has 4 GIGs of RAM, expandable to 8, a TB hard drive and an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor ............ I love my iMAc.......... of course, I'm not a child, I don't waste time playing games........ that seems gay to me.


----------



## Paulie

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BEX
> Application Name:	firefox.exe
> Application Version:	1.9.1.3523
> Application Timestamp:	4a92de61
> Fault Module Name:	StackHash_fd00
> Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
> Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
> Exception Offset:	02618366
> Exception Code:	c0000005
> Exception Data:	00000008
> OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> Additional Information 1:	fd00
> Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> Additional Information 3:	fd00
> Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> 
> Read our privacy statement:
> Microsoft Online Crash Analysis
> 
> 
> That's the error details...I wish I could have taken a screen shot of the error window that popped up, but it was pretty much like this:
> 
> A little window pops up saying "Firefox has stopped working"
> 
> And then you could either click:
> 
> "Check for problems online and close Firefox"
> 
> or simply...
> 
> "Close Firefox"
> 
> By the way, when that little window pops up I can't close it, and if I move it around it creates mirrors images of itself all over while it's being dragged.  Even other windows behind it will do that same thing if I drag them.  I know because I tried dragging one of the other windows out of the way to take a screenshot for you, but even THOSE windows were fucking with me.
> 
> This feels like a virus type of thing, but I've done several malware/spyware deep scans, and just did the latest definition update Avira scan, and it's coming up clean.
> 
> Does that crash info at the top help you at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Firefox problem somewhere.  If I were you, I would delete Firefox completely. Make sure the registry is clean of any mention of it as well.  Re-install Firefox.  Do not add any add-ons right away.  If Firefox runs fine, install one of your previous add-ons.
> 
> Also, make sure the "hybernation" feature is turned off.  There is a flaw in it. It can cause that kind of error message as well.
Click to expand...

Read further, other programs crashed too.  

I just disabled Hibernation though.  Vista is so awesome, that instead of jsut having a menu option to choose to change it from, they made it so you had to use command prompt...

As if anyone who isn't older than 20 knows how to use that thing.

Had flashbacks of DOS there


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is how it boils down to:
> 
> Mac = Gay
> 
> Windoze = Chickenshit
> 
> Linux = Elitist Geek Brat
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I have the one on the left except that mine is wireless...... and that is suppose to mean I'm gay???? Because I have taste and enjoy using products that not only took some design skill to produce but also work every time I sit in front of them? No downloading drivers, no blue screens, no viruses and easily the best LED monitor I have ever seen. It also has 4 GIGs of RAM, expandable to 8, a TB hard drive and an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor ............ I love my iMAc.......... of course, I'm not a child, I don't waste time playing games........ that seems gay to me.
Click to expand...


You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.  


ps, your video card sucks.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I have the one on the left except that mine is wireless...... and that is suppose to mean I'm gay???? Because I have taste and enjoy using products that not only took some design skill to produce but also work every time I sit in front of them? No downloading drivers, no blue screens, no viruses and easily the best LED monitor I have ever seen. It also has 4 GIGs of RAM, expandable to 8, a TB hard drive and an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor ............ I love my iMAc.......... of course, I'm not a child, I don't waste time playing games........ that seems gay to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.
> 
> 
> ps, your video card sucks.
Click to expand...


His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.


----------



## sitarro

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I have the one on the left except that mine is wireless...... and that is suppose to mean I'm gay???? Because I have taste and enjoy using products that not only took some design skill to produce but also work every time I sit in front of them? No downloading drivers, no blue screens, no viruses and easily the best LED monitor I have ever seen. It also has 4 GIGs of RAM, expandable to 8, a TB hard drive and an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor ............ I love my iMAc.......... of course, I'm not a child, I don't waste time playing games........ that seems gay to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.
> 
> 
> ps, your video card sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.
Click to expand...


I would guess that because of the design of the iMac, the larger, more expensive video cards won't fit......... I ordered the upgraded card that was offered and photographs load quickly and look incredible, movies play very well and look great, you tube and HuLu look very good and play without skipping a beat....... I don't play games so I don't really see where I would gain anything from spending more on an expensive card. I have never had a card die so I didn't think of that but I would imagine you're correct about replacing it. 

I noticed shithead had another useless comment but he is on ignore so I don't waste anymore time or effort reading his crap. You and I have gotten into some serious arguments but at least I walk away having learned something from you Kitten, I learn nothing from him.


----------



## KittenKoder

sitarro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.
> 
> 
> ps, your video card sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess that because of the design of the iMac, the larger, more expensive video cards won't fit......... I ordered the upgraded card that was offered and photographs load quickly and look incredible, movies play very well and look great, you tube and HuLu look very good and play without skipping a beat....... I don't play games so I don't really see where I would gain anything from spending more on an expensive card. I have never had a card die so I didn't think of that but I would imagine you're correct about replacing it.
> 
> I noticed shithead had another useless comment but he is on ignore so I don't waste anymore time or effort reading his crap. You and I have gotten into some serious arguments but at least I walk away having learned something from you Kitten, I learn nothing from him.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I try. Honestly most of the "upgrades" for video cards are just increased memory, and many are just not that big of a deal really. I'm still using an old ATI Rage 128 ... meh ... works fine for me. The only game I play runs perfectly (Transport Tycoon! Love it) and videos play fine, even DVD plays fine. The only reason I went that high was because I like the high resolution.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I have the one on the left except that mine is wireless...... and that is suppose to mean I'm gay???? Because I have taste and enjoy using products that not only took some design skill to produce but also work every time I sit in front of them? No downloading drivers, no blue screens, no viruses and easily the best LED monitor I have ever seen. It also has 4 GIGs of RAM, expandable to 8, a TB hard drive and an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics processor ............ I love my iMAc.......... of course, I'm not a child, I don't waste time playing games........ that seems gay to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.
> 
> 
> ps, your video card sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.
Click to expand...




yea... because a PC's geriatric video card CANT be switched quickly and easily.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have TASTE alright... the taste of cock on your tongue.
> 
> 
> ps, your video card sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess that because of the design of the iMac, the larger, more expensive video cards won't fit......... I ordered the upgraded card that was offered and photographs load quickly and look incredible, movies play very well and look great, you tube and HuLu look very good and play without skipping a beat....... I don't play games so I don't really see where I would gain anything from spending more on an expensive card. I have never had a card die so I didn't think of that but I would imagine you're correct about replacing it.
> 
> I noticed shithead had another useless comment but he is on ignore so I don't waste anymore time or effort reading his crap. You and I have gotten into some serious arguments but at least I walk away having learned something from you Kitten, I learn nothing from him.
Click to expand...


myawwwww... Did I make the nancy little fag boy mac user run to the comforting solace behind the block user button?


myawwww... poor guy...  Maybe Steve Jobs can shake off his Aids or Cancer and come to your widdle wescue...


and no, you do learn from me, tarmac bandit: you learn that your laughable outrage has the bark of a toy dog every time you try to throw your half cent into a conversation about OS's.   go stick with your gay fucking three page mac wizards buddy!

and go find my luggage!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> His vid card may not be the best available ... but at least when it breaks he can get it replaced quickly and easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that because of the design of the iMac, the larger, more expensive video cards won't fit......... I ordered the upgraded card that was offered and photographs load quickly and look incredible, movies play very well and look great, you tube and HuLu look very good and play without skipping a beat....... I don't play games so I don't really see where I would gain anything from spending more on an expensive card. I have never had a card die so I didn't think of that but I would imagine you're correct about replacing it.
> 
> I noticed shithead had another useless comment but he is on ignore so I don't waste anymore time or effort reading his crap. You and I have gotten into some serious arguments but at least I walk away having learned something from you Kitten, I learn nothing from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I try. Honestly most of the "upgrades" for video cards are just increased memory, and many are just not that big of a deal really. I'm still using an old ATI Rage 128 ... meh ... works fine for me. The only game I play runs perfectly (Transport Tycoon! Love it) and videos play fine, even DVD plays fine. The only reason I went that high was because I like the high resolution.
Click to expand...





b-b-b-but.. your SUPERIOR Systems!?!?!?!?!

Ati Rage 128, eh?  No wonder you keep fucking failing these threads like your pet OS does market share.  Your video card sucks too.


----------

